# other metals in sterling



## whitesid (Jul 20, 2008)

besides the silver has anyone found any other PMs mixed in with their sterling silver scrap?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 20, 2008)

It would have to be very old sterling for it to likely have any other PMs in it. Probably, several centuries old. People have never been stupid. Why would anyone who were worth their salt allow other PMs to get into the silver, especially when the chemistry is so simple? Today, I suppose that some amateur working in his garage could allow some gold, etc., to get in his silver. Most sterling objects are produced by large companies and the chances of them containing other PMs are slim to none.


----------

